# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N14. Ֆյաթփրեշն

## ivy

Մարդիկ ոգեշնչվում են ակումբային քննարկումներից ու պատմվածքներ գրում  :Smile: 

Դիմակը կբացվի փետրվարի 13-ին:


*Ֆյաթփրեշն*

Նորից չհասցրեց լուսազդանշանի կանաչին։ Տանջագին աշխատանքային օրը քիչ էր, հիմա էլ հերթով կարմիր լույսերն էր հաշվում տան ճանապարհին։ Հայացքը վերամբարձ գովազդային տախտակին գցեց․ մի ախորժալի ուտեստով ափսե էր, վրայից էլ ջերմացնող գոլորշին էր բարձրանում, կողքը՝ «Healthy choice» տուփիկը, որը այդ ճաշը ծնած արգանդն էր, փաստորեն։ Կարծես մի գեղեցիկ ընտանիք լինեին, ու այդ ամբողջ տեսարանը թաթախված էր կանաչով՝ իր սիրած գույնով։

Հետևից սթափեցնող շչակի ազդակը լսեց, փորից էլ ղռղռոցը՝ մեղադրող տոնայնությամբ։ Շփոթված՝ տեղից կտրուկ պոկվեց։ Ամբողջ օրը բան չէր կերել, միայն առավոտյան՝ մի սուրճ փոքր թխվածքով, ցերեկն էլ՝ մի խնձոր։ Մտքով տեղափոխվեց իր խոհանոցը, որտեղ կանգնած էր բաց սառնարանի դիմաց։ Մեջը զարհուրելի դատարկություն էր․ մեկ շաբաթանոց լազանյայի մնացորդներ, կետչուպ, գարշահոտը կասեցնող սոդայով տուփ, կես-գալոնանոց պաղպաղակ և ուրիշ ոչինչ։
― Նպարախանութ է պետք մտնել, - արտաբերեց հոգնած ձայնով։

Խանութի առաջին բաժնում թարմ մրգեր-բանջարեղեններն էին։ Մի քանի խնձոր վերցրեց՝ լանչի համար։ Բանջարեղենների կողքը երկար կանգնեց։ Առողջ ուտելիք է, պետք էր գնել, բայց դրանց կլպելու, պատրաստելու մտքերը ֆիզիկական ցավ էին պատճառում հոգնած ուղեղին։ Քայլերը ուղղեց դեպի խանութի ներսը... կաթնամթերք՝ գազեր են առաջացնում, մսեղեն՝ տանել չէր կարողանում թարմ մսի տեսքը, բրինձ-մակարոնեղեն՝ սրանց էլ է պատրաստել պետք... օ՜ֆ, չէր սիրում նպարախանութներ գալ՝ ճնշող էր մթերային առևտուրը։ Չնկատեց էլ, թե ոնց ոտքերը բերեցին սառեցված պատրաստի ուտելիքների բաժին։ Աչքով ընկավ սիրուն կանաչ գույնի «արգանդը» գովազդային տախտակի։ Բացեց սառցարանի ապակյա դուռը և մոտակա երկու տուփը գցեց զամբյուղի մեջ։ Այլևս չէր կարող սոված փորին դիմանալ այս մթերային դժոխքին։ Քայլեց ուղիղ դեպի դրամարկղերը՝ վճարելու։

Եվս մի կարմիրով վառվող լուսազդանշան։ Սրա հետևի գովազդային տախտակի վրա էլ՝ թխամաշկ մի աչոն, սպորտային մարմնով ու հագուստով, ծանրաձող էր բարձրացնում։ Ամբողջ մարմինը կիթառի լարի նման լարված էր, քրտինքի կաթիլներն էլ՝ փորի կուբիկների վրա հավաքված։ «Crossfit - fit is sexy», - սառնորեն բացականչում էր պաստառի վրա սպիտակով գրվածը։
― Գրեիք «fat is repugnant» ու վերջացնեի՛ք, - ինքն իրեն փնթփնթած։
Փորձել էր այդ սեքսի դառնալը․ արդեն երկու տարի է ջիմերի անդամավճար է մուծում ամեն ամիս, բայց երեկոյան գործից տուն հասնելուց հետո ոչինչ էլ չի ուզում անել՝ աչքին ո՛չ ֆիթ է երևում, ո՛չ էլ սեքսի։ Հետն էլ այս տիպի գովազդների ճնշման տակ ինչքա՜ն սպորտային հագուստներ է գնել՝ իբր թե մարզվելու համար։ Առավոտյան, որ շփոթված երկրորդ դարակի փոխարեն երրորդն է քաշում ու վերջին տարիներին գնած կիպ յոգայի տաբատներն է տեսնում, մոտը գլխապտույտ է սկսվում։ Հույսի տաբատներ էին դրանք, երազանքի նշույլներ, թե մի օր կարողանալու է դրանք հագնել ու գոնե ինքն իրեն հայելու մեջ առանց սրտխառնոցի նայել։

Հետևի մեքենայի շչակի ձայնը նորից ուշքի բերեց։ Մի քանի րոպեից արդեն տանն էր։ Փոստարկղից վերցրեց երեք նամակ. առաջինը գովազդ էր, տուն մտնելուն պես նետեց աղբը, երկրորդը՝ բնակարանի վարձի հաշիվն էր, երրորդն էլ՝ քոլեջի վարկի հաշիվը։ Արդեն 4 տարի է, ինչ ավարտել էր, բայց սրանք նախանձելի պարբերականությամբ ամեն ամիս հիշեցնում էին իր բարձրագույն կրթության գինը։ Գրեթե մոռացել էր այս ամսվա հաշվի մասին, բայց ոչինչ․ «սրա տակից էլ դուրս կգանք», - հիշեց, որ երկու օր առաջ շեֆը առաջարկել էր, որ շաբաթեկան 8 ժամ ավել օվերթայմ աշխատեր։ Գործից դուրս եկած աշխատակցի փոխարեն նորին չէին ուզում ընդունել, դրա աշխատանքն էլ ուզում էին բաշխել իր ու իր տարիքակից երկու այլ աչոնների վրա։ Ընկերությանը ձեռնտու էր մեկին ամբողջ դրույք գործի ընդունելու տեղը երեք հոգու գլխին այդ նույն աշխատանքը ջարդել՝ գումարային 24 ժամ օվերթայմի գնով։ Գլխավոր տնտեսումը գալիս էր ևս մի աշխատողի համար բժշկական ապահովագրության համար չվճարելուց։ Այդ անտեր բժշկական ապահովագրությունը կյանքի ամբողջ համը հանում էր։ Ուզում էր զբաղվել ֆրիլանսով, իր գործն ունենալ, լինել ազատ հիմար ղեկավարությունից ու ճնշող աշխատատեղից։ Բնակարանի վարձի ու քոլեջի վարկի տակից դուրս կգար, բայց տարեկան հավելյալ 7-8 հազար դոլար բուժ․ ապահովագրության համար չէր քաշի։ Մնում էր սուս-փուս այդ գործին շարունակեր գոյատևել։ Տարեց կոլեգաների էմոցիոնալ վամպիրությունն էլ՝ կողքից։ Առավոտյան աշխատանքի գնալուց ոնց որ Հալեպ գնար․ չգիտես թե որ պառավը այսօր վրադ կհարձակվի, դու էլ, գլուխդ բռնած, փորձես բնիկիցդ դուրս չգալ, որ մնացածներն էլ կողքից տառապանքներիդ չավելացնեն։ Լավ է, որ վերջապես տունն է արդեն։

Շորերը փոխեց, միջանցքից ընկնող լույսի տակ դեմքը լվաց։ Չէր սիրում լվացվելիս բաղնիքի լույսը միացնել, որ հանկարծ հայելուն չնայի։ Խուսափում էր մարմինը հայելում տեսնելուց։ Նույնիսկ առավոտյան քսվելն էլ սկսել էր մեքենայում անել՝ հովարի հայելու մեջ միայն դեմքն էր երևում։ Կիսամութ բաղնիքում լվացվելուց հետո հոգնած քայլերը ուղղեց խոհանոց։ «Առողջ ընտրության» տուփի պարունակությունը դրեց միկրոալիքային ջեռոցի մեջ ու բացեց լեփթոփը։ Էկրանը լուսավորվեց Հեթեր Մակալիսթերի բուրլեսքային նկարով։ Չնայած Հեթերը 10 տարի է, ինչ մահացել էր քաղցկեղից, միևնույն է շարունակում էր իր համար մնալ ֆյաթիվիզմի դեմքը։ Հեթերի համարձակության մեկ տասներորդն էլ չուներ․ նույնիսկ ֆյաթիվիստներից փորձում էր հեռու մնալ ու միայն հեռվից էր թաքուն երկրպագում այդ անձնուրաց կանանց ու իրենց կատարած գործը։ Ախր ինչո՞ւ էր այդքան երկչոտ, ինչո՞ւ անգամ ծնողների բողոքներին չէր կարողանում ասել՝ մերվեք, սա եմ ես այսօր, ու ոչ էլ ամաչում եմ դրանից։ Ախր սուտ էր դա, ամաչում էր լավ էլ։ Փորձում էր պարկանման հագուստներ հագնել, որ մարմնի ճարպերն ու ընդհանուր տձևությունը չերևար։ Գույները գնալով պակասեցնում էր արտաքինից, որ չընդգծվեն դուրս պրծնող մասերը։ Իսկ այդ ակտիվիստները չէին ամաչում նույնիսկ կիսամերկ շքերթով անցնել փողոցներով՝ ստիպելով մարդկանց ընդունել իրենց այնպես, ինչպես կան։ Ո՞վ գիտի, կունենա՞ր ինքը իր թեկուզ այդ աշխատանքը, եթե չլինեին ֆյաթիվիստները, չլիներ Հեթեր Մակալիսթերը և իր ջանքերի շնորհիվ նաև ընդունված «Քաշի Խտրականության ակտը» 2000 թ․-ին․․․

Ջեռոցը ծնգոցով ազդարարեց «առողջ ընտրության» ուտելուն պատրաստ լինելը։ Իհարկե, գովազդային նկարի նման ախորժալի տեսք չուներ, բայց իր քաղցած վիճակում դա էլ շատ արագ կերավ։ Քաղցածությունը, սակայն, դրանով չանցավ։ Տխուր վիճակ էր։ Այլևս չպիտի ուտեր, գիտեր դա, բայց քաղցը դրանից անտեղյակ էր։ Հրապուրանքից փախնելով՝ վերցրեց լեփթոփն ու անցավ հյուրասենյակ։

Սովորություն էր դարձրել երեկոյան իր սիրելի ֆորումում ուրիշների գրառումները կարդալն ու իր մտքերով կիսվելը։ Չնայած նրան, որ ֆորումի անդամները աշխարհով մեկ ցրիվ էին եկած, միևնույն է, շատերին իր ընկերն էր համարում։ Որոշները նույնիսկ դարձել էին իր վիրտուալ հերոսները․ համարձակ դատողությունների տեր մարդիկ էին, ազատ զրուցում էին նախամուսնական սեքսից, մայրության բարդություններից, համատարած սեքսիզմից Հայաստանում, կնոջ բնական մարմնի գեղեցկությունից․․․։ Որոշները նույնիսկ ակտիվ ստեղծագործում էին՝ բացահայտելով մարդու նուրբ ու իրեն մինչ այդ անհայտ վիճակները։ Ինքն էլ էր փորձում գրել, սակայն ավագ գրողների գրչի ֆոնին իր խզբզանքներից նույնիսկ ինքն էր ամաչում, ինչ մնաց ֆորումում փորձեր տեղադրել։ Կտրում էր այդ ֆորումը իրեն իր առօրյայի սթրեսներից։

Նոր գրառումների ցանկը նայելուց նկատեց, որ իր հոգեհարազատ հին թեմաներից մեկում նոր քնարկումներ են գնում։ Գտավ քննարկումների թարմ ալիքի առաջին գրառումը․ իր ամենասիրած ֆորումցիներից մեկն էր արել։ Ժպիտը դեմքին անհամբերությամբ սկսեց կարդալ։ Բայց առաջին տողից էլ ծամածռվեց․ գիրության ու ճարպակալության մասին էր գրառումը։ Այն էլ ի՜նչ գրառում․ քլնգում էր «բոդի փոզիթիվիթին» ու դրան անվանում սոցիալական գովազդ, հլը մի հատ էլ մեղադրում անառողջ կենսակերպ գովերգելու մեջ։ Աչքերին չէր հավատում․ ինչպե՞ս կարելի էր այդքան կարճատես լինել, ու չհասկանալ, որ այդ «բոդի փոզիթիվիթի» շարժումը ծնունդ է առել հենց այսպիսի կարծիքներին դեմ պայքարելու համար։ Գովերգո՞ւմ։ Որ մարդ ասում է՝ ես ձեր քլունգից չեմ նեղվում ու իմ մարմնի մեջ էլ եմ ինձ հավասարաիրավ մարդ զգում, նշանակում է թե գովերգում է իր ճարպակալած մարմի՞նը։ Աչքերը լցվեց, ձեռքերը դողում էին։ Փակեց էկրանը ու լեփթոփը նետեց կողքը՝ բազմոցին։ Դանդաղ վեր կացավ տեղից, և ուղղվեց խոհանոց։ Լավ է, որ «առողջ ընտրության» երկրորդ տուփն էլ էր գնել․․․

----------

Alphaone (12.02.2017), LisBeth (10.02.2017), Marcus (11.02.2017), Sambitbaba (11.02.2017), Smokie (26.02.2017), Աթեիստ (10.02.2017), Ծլնգ (12.02.2017), Մուշու (13.02.2017)

----------


## Բարեկամ

:Jpit: 

Կարդալիս մտածում էի՝ *Բյուրը* կարող էր լինել, բայց *շաբաթեկանը* հանեց Բյուրին հնարավորներից:

*Ծլնգն* առայժմ համար մեկ կասկածյալն է, քանի որ իր մոտ, կարծես, նկատել եմ ռուսական կրթություն ունեցողների ուղղագրական սխալներից, ու դրանք այստեղ էլ կային, հետո՝ իր ամենաիմացությունը բոլոր տեսակի իզմներից,  և վերջապես՝ այս քանի օրը կասկածելիորեն լռում է, մեջն էր պահում երևի, վերջն արտահայտվեց  :Smile:  Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, այնքան էլ վստահ չեմ, որ ինքն է, քանի որ ինքն ավելի սուր հումորի է ընդունակ: 
Համ էլ ներկայիս անդամների մեծ մասին ծանոթ չեմ, այնպես որ իմ գուշակություններն առայժմ սահմանափակեմ այսքանով, մանավանդ որ, Այվիի ասած՝ ՛՛ոնց անսլուխ կայի, տենց էլ մնացել եմ՛՛  :Jpit:  

Բուն պատմվածքի մասին:

Փաստորեն, հերոսն այն հավաքական ակումբցու կերպարն է, որը Շինի պես, խանութ մտնելիս, սննդամթերքի վրա մի հայացք նետելով՝ մտովի իսկույնևեթ հաշվարկում էր վերջիններիս օգտակարությունն ու վնասները, բյուջետային հաշվեկշիռը, պատրաստման ժամանակախլության և իր հավեսի մակարդակի ոչ շահեկան համադրությունը, Հայկօյի պես անտարբեր չէր կարողանում մնալ առողջության քրտնակաթիլներ շողացնող թխամորթների փորային կուբիկների հանդեպ /Հայկօն պիտի պատենտավորի "փորային կուբիկ՛՛ արտահայտությունը՝ որպես թրեյդմարկ/, Բյուրն իր հերոսն է, որովհետև միայն նա է հասկանում իր գոյության ողջ ծանրությունը՝ ուղիղ և փոխաբերական իմաստներով, Բարեկամի տարեց վամպիրներն էին նույնիսկ տեղ գտել, և այդպես շարունակ…

Վերջին քննարկումների այս ամփոփիչ երգիծական ակնարկում ավելորդ է թվում միայն օվերթայմի ու բժշկական ապահովության մասին մի ամբողջ, տռուզ պարբերության զետեղումը: Ու մի բան հակասական թվաց այդտեղ. 



> Գլխավոր տնտեսումը գալիս էր ևս մի աշխատողի համար բժշկական ապահովագրության համար չվճարելուց:


Սրանից հասկանում եմ, որ  ընկերությունն է վճարում  բժշկական ապահովագրությունը: Այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս էր իր գրպանին խփում տարեկան 7-8 հազար բժշկական ապահովագրության գումարը:  :Think:  

Հա, մեկ էլ գլխավոր հակասությունը. որքան հասկացա՝ հերոսը տառապում էր բավական խոշոր չափի ավելքաշությամբ: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ իրեն հաջողվել էր մի ամբողջ օր, մինչև ուշ երեկող, յոլա գնալ առավոտյան մի փոքր թխվածքով ու սուրճով, ու մի հատ էլ խնձոր: Որքան ինձ հայտնի է՝ խոշոր չափի ավելքաշություն ունեցողներն այդքան չեն դիմանում, իսկ եթե հերոսի մոտ դա ստացվում է, ուրեմն ահագին նիհարած պիտի լիներ արդեն և ոգևորված դրանով, բայց նման բան չկար, ճիշտ հակառակն էր:

----------

Smokie (26.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

Ոնց հասկացա, հեղինակի գլխավոր «կռիվը»  Տ. Հոլիդեյի ու «բոդի փոզիթիվիթիի» մասին գրառման դեմ էր: Հեղինակ ջան, լավ ես անում, որ պատմվածքներ ես գրում, բայց թե ասելու բան ունես, համ էլ թեմա արի  :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում «բոդի փոզիթիվիթիի» մասին գրածս մի քիչ խեղաթյուրված էր ներկայացված, ինչևէ դրա մասին էստեղ գրել չեմ ուզում:

Ընդհանուր հավես էր, որ թեմային վերաբերող ակումբային տեսակետները մի տեղ էր հավաքված՝ էս կամ էն ձևով  :Smile: 

Բարեկամի ասած ուտելու ռեժիմի վերաբերյալ: 
Ավելորդ քաշով մարդիկ հաճախ առանց կարգին ռեժիմի են սնվում ու հետն էլ սխալ: Հա, հենց կարող են ամբողջ օրը համարյա բան չուտել ու գիշերը հարձակվել երկու տուփ ինչ-որ զիբիլի վրա: 
էնպես որ, էդ մասով ոնց որ թե ամեն ինչ տեղին էր ներկայացված:

----------


## LisBeth

Իսկ ինձ թվում ա սա ակումնբի տեսակետները հավաքելու փորձ չէր։ Ավելի շուտ հեղինակը ասում ա ծաղրո՞ւմ եք, գովա՞զդ ա, դե եկեք ցույց տամ ով ա էդ միջին վիճակագրական ավելորդ քաշ ունեցողը, որն առանց ձեզ էլ լավ գիտի իր խնդրի մասին, դրանից տառապում ա, բայց դա իր կյանքի միակ խնդիրը չի։ Ու էդ փրեշըրը ոչ մի դրական արդյունք չի ապահովում, այլ մենակ մարդուն ավելի ա ներքաշում դեպրեսիվ ու անելանելի իրադրության մեջ։ 

 Ինչ վերաբերվում ա հումորին, ասեմ, որ ես հումոր չտեսա, այլ զուտ ինքնահեգնանք-հեգնանք, նենց թեթևի մեջ, դրանից ավելին սպասել պետք չէր, քանզի սա երգիծական օպուս չի, որ զվարճացնի։

----------

Alphaone (12.02.2017), boooooooom (13.02.2017), ivy (11.02.2017), Sambitbaba (11.02.2017), Աթեիստ (12.02.2017)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Լիզի հետ: Եվ այդ իմաստով լավ էլ ստացված գործ է, երբ մի բանից կախվածությունդ մնացած ամեն ինչ իմաստազրկում է:

... Մտածեցի, որ միկրոալիքային ջեռոցը կարելի էր ռադիոակտիվ արգանդ կոչել... :Xeloq:

----------


## ivy

Վաղը բացում ենք դիմակը. էլ կարծիքներ չկա՞ն։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սաղ մտացածս Լիզն ասեց։
Բայց իսկականից լավ կլներ հեղինակն էս մտքերով էն քննարկմանն էլ մասնակցեր։

Sent from my P8000 using Tapatalk

----------

Alphaone (12.02.2017)

----------


## Alphaone

Հեղինակը չգիտեմ ով ա...
Ասես ուզել ա մեզ քաշի հերոսի կաշվի տակ, որ իր տեսանկյունից էլ կարողանանք իրականությունն ընկալել, վերլուծել: Իմ դեպքում,  մեծանասամբ ստացվեց ներքաշել, հերոսի ապրումները փոխանցել: Շնորհակալություն հեղինակին:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.02.2017), Մուշու (13.02.2017)

----------


## ivy

> *Ծլնգն* առայժմ համար մեկ կասկածյալն է


...և հեղինակը ։)




> Այվիի ասած՝ ՛՛ոնց անսլուխ կայի, տենց էլ մնացել եմ՛՛


Չէ, մանրից տեղն ես ընկնում ։))

----------

Smokie (26.02.2017)

----------

